# Critique potential purchase - 12 y/o appy



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello! This is a 12 year old hardship reg. Appaloosa gelding. This horse would be shown in the all around (Pleasure, HUS, trail, hms, rail, etc). The only real things I see is he seems slightly downhill, and extremely narrow? Let me know what you guys think! I saw a video and he has absolutely beautiful movement.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

These shots all seem to be at really odd angles and he appears to be camped out in the front making him look downhill. With a chest that narrow I worry about leg interference. His front hooves look a little odd in the pic of him looking away from the camera- in that pic as well he looks pretty sway backed. - could be from him being camped out in front.

He looks to have a decent shoulder with a nice angle. 

Have you seen him in person and ridden him? I would say a vet check would be necessary and more time with him to see if he always stands camped out in front like that. If he does that is a red flag for me.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

carshon said:


> These shots all seem to be at really odd angles and he appears to be camped out in the front making him look downhill. With a chest that narrow I worry about leg interference. His front hooves look a little odd in the pic of him looking away from the camera- in that pic as well he looks pretty sway backed. - could be from him being camped out in front.
> 
> He looks to have a decent shoulder with a nice angle.
> 
> Have you seen him in person and ridden him? I would say a vet check would be necessary and more time with him to see if he always stands camped out in front like that. If he does that is a red flag for me.


Okay, thank you. I was thinking of setting up a time to go see him. I have more pictures (all still kind of from weird angles), if you'd like me to post them?


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Also, judging from the lunging video I was sent (wrong type of file won't upload on here), he does not appear to be sway backed.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

If you cold get better confo shots - more educated folks than myself will be able to give more helpful advice for the disciplines you are planning to use him for.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Will need better shots to get a better idea, but his front legs do look a bit odd with the way he's standing so close together like that.
Let us know what happens when you go see him. He is a handsome fella.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok thanks! I will let you know if I do, I was watching his trail pattern video from a couple years ago and he doesn't appear to be that close up front in the video which is odd. I also doubt the seller can get more photos as the horse is at a trainer currently. She did tell me she would get me an updated video Friday. I'll see what I can do, thanks!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Definitely need good conformation shots to make any comments
Go see him in person, or at least, have the owner send proper pictures
Standard conformation shots, have the horse standing sideways to the camera, front and back on the same plane.
You then take both a rear and front shot, again with the hrose standing square, and at the correct camera angle

These links might help

seandrider.com/article/conformation_clinic_photo_120808-13087

HOW TO: Take a basic conformation picture of a horse

If the seller has shown this horse, I am surprised that the seller is so clueless on how to get good conformation pictures!


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Smilie said:


> Definitely need good conformation shots to make any comments
> Go see him in person, or at least, have the owner send proper pictures
> Standard conformation shots, have the horse standing sideways to the camera, front and back on the same plane.
> You then take both a rear and front shot, again with the hrose standing square, and at the correct camera angle
> ...


She has shown him, I will message her shortly and ask for pictures directly from the side with him completely square.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Updating, I spoke with the seller again. She insists that he is not actually so narrow and that it is the picture that looks that way. She also said she would get me conformation shots along with the riding video Friday! They will be posted then


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing for better pics


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing as well


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the pictures speak volumes...
Weird, or strange stance or not he sure appears to have a narrow base both from front and rear.
Anyone that I know of that had horses shown has some ring pictures done by a professional.... 
He is very cute with his distinct markings..._oh yes!_
But he has some conformation flaws if he is that narrow. _imo_
He also is slab-sided {small barrel}....something I personally don't enjoy riding myself.
His hooves have mud on them, but something does not look right there either...
Videos are fine...._if serious make a in-person visit and evaluation._
In this horses case I would be vetting him very carefully too.
There are just to many things going on.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if it's the way he's standing or if it's just the angle. But I do agree with the other members in saying that he does look camped out. Narrow in the front and hind, with a possibility of being a smidge cow-hocked? Hard to see past his tail.

But he has some lovely markings and a very sweet expression! I absolutely adore app's.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Again, I am supposed to be getting better photos. This is disappointing to me as he is the first one I've been able to find in my area that is even remotely what I'm looking for. But I'm well aware it's not worth it if there is something serious going on. Thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw what you had, in the way of photos. one can't make an accurate critique from them, but I can see that he looks promising. really bad stuff will be evident in even poor photos, so you are , IMO, through the first hoop. 

now, get better photos, and/or go see him. he has promise.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a horse can be narrow in the front and still be a really nice ride. in fact, a narrow front is more comfy to the rider than a wide front. as long as the horse is not rope walking or tripping as a result of a overly narrow front foot placement.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> a horse can be narrow in the front and still be a really nice ride. in fact, a narrow front is more comfy to the rider than a wide front. as long as the horse is not rope walking or tripping as a result of a overly narrow front foot placement.


Thank you for both your replies that is encouraging. Hopefully I will be able to get photos and video today as I said! If all goes well with that I will most likely plan to go see him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see more photos.  Subbing!


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Update! I just received new photos. And I really just don't like his back, what do y'all think? Does he seem swaybacked or how severe is whatever is going on. Do you think it is a soundness concern? He also appears to have kind of an oddly built hind end, but I don't see this as a huge issue. Thank you.

Also; please discredit him standing parked out. I am led to believe this is how they squared him, as every video I have seen of him, along with a showmanship video. It is not how he naturally stops and stands.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is a picture she just sent without him set up or standing in any certain way, and it honestly doesn't look nearly as bad. The seller has been extremely open and seemingly honest and talkative with me over all little questions I've had. She sent this and said that he really is just looking like it in pictures and has never had any issues. So I'm almost thinking more curvy? If his riding video comes and looks good, I think I may very seriously consider it.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, he is front end heavy, with a neck that ties in low, and has a weak back
His front legs lack bone. Croup is steep. Pastern angles are off, but can partly be due to long toes. He needs to have his feet back under him, through correct trim


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's not horrible but I'm not impressed.

Get a good vet check if you buy him

My primary concern with his back would be saddle fit. I also dislike his feet though that is likely trimming related.

What are you looking to do with him? If he's going to be worked hard/to a certain level I'd probably pass but he should be fine otherwise.

Definitely better than the first photos.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The more I see the more I do not like how he is put together....
He has beautiful markings....but....

You keep making comment that, " I am led to believe this is how they squared him, as every video I have seen of him, along with a showmanship video. It is not how he naturally stops and stands"...
So, the picture they send you is this new one???:shrug: 
To me, it is far from flattering!!:frown_color:
He is just not balanced, he has a steep croup, very coarse neck and lousy throatlatch, very long back, not sure what kind of shoulder he is supposed to have, he looks even straighter behind....
That "stance and pose" actually softened some serious flaws imo and what I would look for in a horse...
He would have to ride incredibly and have personality plus, plus, plus for me to go further...
He is very cute but not my kind of horse with how he is built..

_I may be very wrong, but* I would pass.* :sad:_
_sorry...
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...
_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> The more I see the more I do not like how he is put together....
> He has beautiful markings....but....
> 
> You keep making comment that, " I am led to believe this is how they squared him, as every video I have seen of him, along with a showmanship video. It is not how he naturally stops and stands"...
> ...


There are some better pics on the previous page. Sorry if you already saw but I missed them at first myself so wanted to point them out!

Oh and OP while he definitely looks better narrowness wise nothing will make him not narrow. I would definitely use front boots/bells on him to be safe and would be concerned about interference issues and other issues with that.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you all, no need to be sorry for being honest. I would be riding a few times a week and I show once or twice a month, all around events, mostly western. Nothing really cranking on a horse. Also, a vet check is a must for me with almost any horse I buy, so that's a definite. I am agreeing with what you have said and I am not trying to argue, but had you showed me movement and videos of this horse I would not have said it was the same horse save for the pictures. I am in no way making excuses and am well aware that a visit would be the only way to tell for sure and this does not make it okay. But I am starting to believe it is to some degree, just awful photos.


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is a video screenshot. Please, please correct me if I am wrong..but does this not look entirely better? (It does look like phone was tilted slightly in video)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

To me the worst flaw is the hooves. With those front hooves, chances are high that there is already some problem going on in there that is unsolvable and will lead to chronic lameness. Unless bad trimming is only for a very short time, it will affect the horse permanently. You can't just fix a crooked hoof and also fix coffin bone degeneration that has happened, lesions to the deep digital flexor tendon, and loss of cartilage and digital cushion. 

If you xray the horse's hooves in a pre-purchase exam, I highly suspect the coffin bone will not be connected to the front of the hoof wall and that the horse will need months of corrective trimming minimum to create a better hoof. Along with the other physical problems, chances are this horse would end up having expensive vet and farrier bills and be often unsound.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Thanks yogi....
But..I'm sorry.....

*I would pass.*

I see nothing in any of the photos you have posted of this horse that would entice me to go see, let alone spend the money to vet him out. He just has to many glaring issues.
There is a saying that you can't ride papers, well you can't ride color either.
Stop looking at his "color" and look critically at him.

Man I wish I was wrong...he is cute in looks but that is as far as it goes. Done....
For me who loves near all and anything,..."No I would not want him in my yard!" :sad:
:runninghorse2:....

_


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

gottatrot said:


> To me the worst flaw is the hooves. With those front hooves, chances are high that there is already some problem going on in there that is unsolvable and will lead to chronic lameness. Unless bad trimming is only for a very short time, it will affect the horse permanently. You can't just fix a crooked hoof and also fix coffin bone degeneration that has happened, lesions to the deep digital flexor tendon, and loss of cartilage and digital cushion.
> 
> If you xray the horse's hooves in a pre-purchase exam, I highly suspect the coffin bone will not be connected to the front of the hoof wall and that the horse will need months of corrective trimming minimum to create a better hoof. Along with the other physical problems, chances are this horse would end up having expensive vet and farrier bills and be often unsound.


Honestly completely aside from this purchase I want to have a learning moment, what exactly are you seeing that is up with his feet? Again, just purely interested, unrelated to purchase


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> _Thanks yogi....
> But..I'm sorry.....
> 
> *I would pass.*
> ...


I don't disagree that the horse has conformation issues but what is really an issue? I've known multiple trainwrecks that were very successful in demanding "careers" and perfect horses that haven't held up at all. And the OP isn't looking for a horse that will be thrown into hard work, sounds like much more of a casual mount.

I'm also not seeing much that would be an actual issue. Hooves possibly and back possibly (more concerned about the slight hunters bump type of angle there), but something like a thick throatlatch is probably pretty irrelevant to the OP. Definitely nothing that screams run away. For example, one of my own horses vetted out with several issues but for what I do the vet felt he was 100% suitable. Sure he won't be a Rolex mount but he's happy in my backyard and I simply keep his issues in mind (back in the day when I was working him lol..life!).


I guess it's just interesting what's appropriate for what. Say the OP was looking for a breeding stud I _would _advise to run screaming 
So for a horse that probably ranks as "average" and no worse with nothing that is *necessarily* a soundness concern I don't see any reason the OP needs to run screaming, just proceed with caution. Not every horse is perfect after all!

I will advise if the OP looks at him and wants to proceed to make an agreement with the owner that if he does NOT pass a thorough PPE the owner will pay, that way the OP doesn't go all in and get nothing for it. Just in case. I think foot xrays are a good idea.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gottatrot said:


> To me the worst flaw is the hooves. With those front hooves, chances are high that there is already some problem going on in there that is unsolvable and will lead to chronic lameness. Unless bad trimming is only for a very short time, it will affect the horse permanently. You can't just fix a crooked hoof and also fix coffin bone degeneration that has happened, lesions to the deep digital flexor tendon, and loss of cartilage and digital cushion.
> 
> If you xray the horse's hooves in a pre-purchase exam, I highly suspect the coffin bone will not be connected to the front of the hoof wall and that the horse will need months of corrective trimming minimum to create a better hoof. Along with the other physical problems, chances are this horse would end up having expensive vet and farrier bills and be often unsound.


I think this is a bit of a wider assumption than you should make from the photos alone.
his hooves are overgrown, but not horribly so. it is a 'style' that you will see very commonly in older farriers. I think a lot of horses become quite used to this, and function acceptably well, their entire lives. 
I used to ride an appy that had underrun heels like this. he HAD to be shod, but man, that horse could go forever!. 

I am not saying that there isn't /aren't issues, but not to assume there are. 
I would have a full PPE, maybe with Xray, if possible. and a careful observation of this horse in movement.

he isn't top notch in conformation. but, neither is he as bad as all that.

if he moves sound, and has a good personality, I'd say consider him. 
However, it kind of depends on how much variety is out there on your market, OP.

one thing, for sure, . . don't fall in love with any horse listed for sale, and don't go horse shopping alone.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't disagree that the horse has conformation issues but what is really an issue?
> 
> Not every horse is perfect after all!
> 
> I will advise if the OP looks at him and wants to proceed to make an agreement with the owner that if he does NOT pass a thorough PPE the owner will pay, that way the OP doesn't go all in and get nothing for it. Just in case. I think foot xrays are a good idea.


Not every horse is perfect is right...and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
I have real issue with him being so narrow a base....
And I have real issue with that back. I'm not a flyweight, now add a saddle and hours of saddle time riding trails and I believe those 2 things alone will create issue.
Add in hind end and legs as they are, now add a neck with that tye-in.

A stance positioned intentionally by the owner *does* make me think there is hidden "more" that is constructively being obscured. And this _*is*_ a intentional pose...
In a horse market that is flooded with horses and choices why would you?
IF, if seriously considering purchasing my PPE would be extremely thorough as I do think there are issues here brewing in severity that in a short time are going to be issues that make the horse a seldom rode animal.
I think that back already speaks of saddle fitting issues and sore.
For my needs and wants this horse doesn't do it....* I would pass.*

I stand behind those words._* I would pass....
*_Critiquing of horses is all personal opinion and choices we each make.
Everyone has a slightly different idea and need that needs met when searching for a suitable mount.
For me...he just has several issues I shy strongly away from, personal opinion "mine".
_*Sorry op....I would pass.

*_ _I would hope I am very wrong_...but please don't go this without vetting, without professional hands on eyes and exam, vets advice given and listened to, and some serious thinking about not today but tomorrow and next month and year and where this horse as he ages is physically going as all our horses change as they age...some for the better and some for the worse.

Search for a horse _with_ your brain, _not_ your eyes or your heart...but _with your brain first._
Then fall in love with your eyes and heart.

I have a recovered train-wreck rescue and yes I know where and how fast the train can travel down the track... 
All added together as a package I do think this horse has issues that will make riding a problem soon. 
I showed this to a few friends. They all made a face and commented, "WHY?"... :shrug:
:runninghorse2:......
_as always, jmo..._


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i agree that the horse has enough serious conformation flaws that I would pass
You say he was shown, but what show record does he have, and where was he shown?


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Smilie said:


> i agree that the horse has enough serious conformation flaws that I would pass
> You say he was shown, but what show record does he have, and where was he shown?


I believe larger open shows in central Texas area, I do not have a set of records as he wasn't registered at the time.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think everybody has basically covered what I think! 
The only thing I can think to add is to check the videos you've seen to see if his hind legs move together or separately at a lope/canter. If his hind legs move together ["bunnyhop"] or if he consistently cross-fires, there's a much higher risk for him to have a form of PSSM - something you don't want in a new horse!!!

The biggest things that make me think of PSSM are his breed and how little muscle he appears to have, given the work load it sounds like he's doing. He might be fine, I want him to be fine for you, but look for a bunnyhop before committing. 

I tried to find a video of it for you [my gelding with a myopathy only crossfires], but essentially the PSSM bunnyhop looks like the back legs are tied together while cantering. The front legs are doing all the right canter-y stuff, but the back legs move together.
Here's a video, not a great video, but a video of it. This particular horse has two different PSSM variants [P2 and MFM] so her bunnyhop is pretty strong.
https://youtu.be/UMvqiZsHi2c?t=53s


----------



## RZstoney98 (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay so my verdict, given all of your opinions and the opinion of a trainer at my barn, I have decided to pass and that they are asking too much for him. Any suggestions for breaking it to a seller without being too rude? Thanks.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"For my needs and wants this horse doesn't do it.... I would pass.

I stand behind those words. I would pass....
Critiquing of horses is all personal opinion and choices we each make.
Everyone has a slightly different idea and need that needs met when searching for a suitable mount.
For me...he just has several issues I shy strongly away from, personal opinion "mine".
Sorry op....I would pass."

See I guess on the internet I try to think of the person who is buying the animal as opposed to myself. I would not choose him either simply cause there's nothing that makes me go "oh that one!" so I wouldn't bother looking further  I'm guessing your needs are different from the OPs and are different from mine so try to critique from an impersonal viewpoint. I just feel something like "not suitable for a heavy rider" doesn't automatically mean the horse isn't suitable for the OP.

I don't think the OP passing is the wrong decision though, it's really just a judgement call of what will be a deal breaker or not and she knows her needs better than we do and the horse is NOT perfect. Honestly is the best way to go "I like him and was genuinely interested but having thought it through thoroughly and discussed it with my trainer I don't think he's the right match. Thank you for your time and good luck selling him!" If you are interested still and are just concerned about the price say that. They may offer a new price or they may not.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

In my mind, when you're buying a horse you're not ruling in, you're ruling out. Until you get into the very serious stage when you're actually getting the report from the vet and deciding if you can live with the problems. Of course you don't need to be that particular, but why wouldn't you be? It's easy to keep looking and find a better horse, and it's very difficult to discover a horse you bought has chronic, expensive problems. Ones that might make it difficult to even rehome the horse later with a good conscience.
The most important part of the horse is the feet, and yet it is often the last place people look.










These hoof capsules are too tall, and due to poor trimming the hoof capsules are most likely covering the lateral cartilages on the sides. It affects circulation and normal expansion of the hoof. This can lead to sidebone which is calcification of the cartilages due to pressure, which makes them deposit bony growths. 









When the hoof capsule is not too tall, the coronary band looks soft and relaxed due to those cartilages showing over the top of the hoof.
















Here's a hoof with some really squished cartilage.









Then there is the angle with very long toes. This can cause pressure as the deep digital flexor tendon rubs over the navicular bone. It is difficult to tell what is the issue sometimes. If the horse stays lame and it doesn't show up on xray, you can often only see the damage on MRI. Either the navicular bone develops lesions, or the tendon gets damage that is difficult or impossible to heal. You can see from this photo that as the toe gets longer either the tendon must put extra pressure on the navicular, or else the coffin bone detaches from the wall causing rotation. 








A horse that is unsound without shoes on is lame. The horse is constantly set up with his legs far forward, and if I saw that horse standing that way naturally I'd say it was a founder stance. Can the horse put weight on both toes without his feet stretched out in front? Can he do it barefoot? Otherwise you already have a lame horse.

Then you look at the rest of his body and it looks like a horse that has not been using himself well, with asymmetrical muscle development. It all makes me strongly suspect a horse that is not truly sound, and a horse that could cost a lot of money in vet bills.

Once upon a time when I helped people trim their horses I was very optimistic and thought we could just balance the hooves and they'd be fine. But when the horses didn't get sound over time, the vets would find damage to the inner structures of the hoof that were not repairable. So trimming can't always just fix a horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> See I guess on the internet I try to think of the person who is buying the animal as opposed to myself.
> I'm guessing your needs are different from the OPs and are different from mine so try to critique from an impersonal viewpoint.
> I just feel something like "not suitable for a heavy rider" doesn't automatically mean the horse isn't suitable for the OP.


You keep making assumptions yogi...._please don't about me. :-|
I am not meaning to be cranky or nasty sounding but just don't make assumptions about me.
Nor about this....
_
_I did not write this_, *you did*... "not suitable for a heavy rider"
I wrote, " I'm not a flyweight", however I did *not* say I was heavy nor put a number to that comment here.
I was more concerned the combined weights of a saddle and rider over a period of a few hours of riding time on a spine already looking compromised would be a serious issue soon on a horse of this young a age...
If you want a number clarification I was thinking anything in excess of combined 150+ pounds could be a problem soon. That number fits a lot of adult riders and their saddles.

I also did take into consideration the OP...._completely._
That is why I wrote what my concerns were and what I truly believed I see and saw as problematic.
Those concerns were voiced honestly and why if it were me I would pass....
What the OP ultimately decides to do is their personal business, their decision and their eventual care given responsibility for said horse if they purchase it. 
She decided to pass based upon comments here from posters and with the guidance of a trusted trainer who knows the horse and seeing the horse "live" made known their recommendation of "pass"....

For you the OP...
_I'm sorry this is not "the one". _
"The One" though is out there just waiting for you to meet and make a partnership together.

As for what to say....
Sometimes less said is better.
I would just say, "At this time your horse doesn't meet the many needs of mine and I must continue my search. Thank you." or "Thank-you for considering me but I need to continue my search."
I would *not *mention the price unless "for a price" you would consider the horse again. 
Less said is the better road to take...._you do not owe explanations._
Short, sweet, polite then drop it.

_I'm done_ and shall not comment further on this. I think the OP is pretty much done too, decisions made. :wave:

Enjoy the continued search OP for that special "The One"...
A journey soon to be completed and with a great new partner for you. :grin:
:runninghorse2:.....
_yup, jmo.._


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also mentioned that the toes were long, but without those shoes pulled, a proper trim done, I would not consider those feet too far gone
I have seen quite a few horses, with shoes left on way past 6 weeks, start to have feet looking like that
Thus, while I don't like how his feet look, I also think it is not fair to judge them, not knowing shoing history, pulling shies,having a competent farrier trim the hrose, and then take pictures
Yes, no hoof no horse', but I think he has way greater issues that would make me pass


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Smilie said:


> I also mentioned that the toes were long, but *without those shoes pulled, a proper trim done, I would not consider those feet too far gone*
> I have seen quite a few horses, with shoes left on way past 6 weeks, start to have feet looking like that
> Thus, while I don't like how his feet look, I also think it is not fair to judge them, not knowing shoing history, pulling shies,having a competent farrier trim the hrose, and then take pictures
> Yes, no hoof no horse', but I think he has way greater issues that would make me pass


But there is no way to know for sure...it's so risky.

Yes, the hooves might be fine internally, but can you imagine asking to have the horse's shoes pulled, a good trim by a good farrier, and xrays before you could consider the horse? And any horse with shoes left on way past six weeks is at risk for a permanent injury. 

My friends bought a horse late last year and he is a very nice horse. They asked what I thought and I said, "Uh oh...look at his feet." They hadn't really looked at his feet, too late by then.
He was sound before purchase. They pulled his shoes and had a great farrier trim him without changing angles drastically. He was immediately lame. Six months later he is still going through corrective shoeing and still having problems with intermittent lameness. The vet thinks everything is solvable soft tissue and he will eventually be sound. But it has been very expensive so far even without permanent hoof lesions or calcification. He's only 7.

So that is why we judge them, before considering purchasing a horse. You'd have to really, really like the horse to want to evaluate the hooves in that depth. So the horse can easily be ruled out just because he has long hooves with bad angles and you don't even need the other physical issues and imbalances. It's a big risk to take.

The OP indicates this is not a cheap listing either. If she's going to pay a lot she might as well start out with a horse with good hooves.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

@horselovinguy definitely not trying to make assumptions about you, simply throwing out general terms and trying to keep things general as that was my point overall so I apologize if it came across otherwise!! 

Yes I definitely think where the horse was overpriced anyways that the OP made the right decision. I'm not sure anyone saw the horse "live" but how far are you going to go when you're already thinking it's not the right choice.

I agree with "ruling out" vs "ruling in" I think that's a good way to think of it.


----------

